# Does your kitty eat the Da Bird feathers?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy was at first afraid of Da Bird, so I only dragged it on the floor until he got used to it. Then last night he went nuts for it, getting all tangled up in the string. So much for that idea.....I beheaded the feather attachment. :lol: Anyway, he loved batting around the attachment and was gnawing on it something fierce, and I'd be surprised if he didn't ingest some of the 'feathers.' 

I bet other cats are doing that too. Have you ever heard that eating pieces of those feathers would hurt them? It's obviously not doing them any good. It has since disappeared to the secret hiding place for furry and feathery replicas, so I'm going on a scavenger hunt tonight.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think Gracie actually swallows the feathers, but they get mangled, maimed, carried triumphantly and discarded in corners and under furniture...! Same with her favorite toy, 'Feather Mouse' - plush mouse with plumy tail. She plays with 'Mousie' until all the feathers are broken off, and then we present her a new one...


 Fran


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

*"Carried Triumphantly*" LOL Fran!

I am afraid to try Da Bird with Tiger, I need a different attachment, Tiger has always been very nice and glentle with our parakeets.. Don't want to send mixed signals!

What other attachments would you suggest?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo sneezed once and feathers flew out of her butt. 8O 

I'm guessing she ate one or two.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Cleo sneezed once and feathers flew out of her butt. 8O
> 
> I'm guessing she ate one or two.


OH my gosh that is histerical!!   
Thank you for the laugh, it was much needed!!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen chews on the feathery "bird" with a scarily intense ferocity, :lol:
but I don't think she actually ingests any of the feathers. I always fnd them later, beat up, but sort-of intact. I thnk kitties' digestive tract is able to pass the odd feather or bit of fur harmlessly anyway. 








{sorry about the gross image}


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Cleo sneezed once and feathers flew out of her butt. 8O
> 
> I'm guessing she ate one or two.


Now that is hysterical!!! If you had only had a little warning, you could have gotten that on video.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly is ferocious with the feather if she catches it and gets a good grip on it. Growls and everything....but so far she hasn't eaten them. Don't see it as a big deal if they do...if they catch a bird outside they're going to ingest some feathers....


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Nanook has completely demolished several Da Birds. Even after I realized he was going to eat the whole thing and started hiding it, he'd find it and eat all the feathers. 8O 
Luckily, he doesn't seem the worse for wear but I do try to avoid the colored feathers.
At the moment I have a stick and a string. :roll:


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

nanook said:


> At the moment I have a stick and a string. :roll:


So do I, nothing wrong with it! :wink:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

The feathers do get worn down and broken, and I wouldn't be surprised if at least some of the pieces ended up in their little tummies. They both like to drag the bird off into a dark corner and gnaw on it. :roll: We go through a bird every other month or so.



hypertweeky said:


> What other attachments would you suggest?


My cats have the feather attachments only, but when I bought da bird for my mum I got her the "variety pack", like this eBay auction. It comes with a couple feathery ones, but also some furry ones and sparkly ones.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

horseplaypen said:


> My cats have the feather attachments only, but when I bought da bird for my mum I got her the "variety pack", like this eBay auction. It comes with a couple feathery ones, but also some furry ones and sparkly ones.


Wow thank you!! :wink:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Cleo sneezed once and feathers flew out of her butt. 8O
> 
> I'm guessing she ate one or two.


I seriously should NOT take a swig of drink when I'm reading your posts.... 
LOL.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Anything with feathers gets eaten in my house. The cockatiels are moulting and Cleo is always waiting around just in case one falls out of the cage. :lol: 

I have two sticks with string, no feathers. One has actually been on holiday next door. Tigger loves them and ran out of my house with one and it was never seen again until next door changed their living room around and it was found under the sofa cushions. It must have been some sight with a cat running out of one cat flap with a stick and string into another after jumping over the fence....


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love the image of your cat taking its Da Bird feathers next door!


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Tig is actually nextdoors cat but he spends all his time here and just goes 'home' to eat. :lol: 
Think he loves me. :wink:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

With three cats playing, the feather attachment is usually badly mangled if not completely destroyed by the end of one play session, so now I keep a stock of craft feathers and make my own attachments. Much cheaper that way.


----------

